# Funktionsweise Barcodeleser



## Corrado (29 April 2005)

Hallo,

ich bin zur Zeit mit meinem Abschlussprojekt beschäftigt.
Hierbei sollen zuerst 4 unterschiedliche Kartons mit Hilfe eines Barcodelesers eingelesen werden und dadurch unterschieden werden. Allerdings bin ich nicht sehr fit in Sachen SPS. Ich schreibe das Programm mit Hilfe von Step7. Wer kann mir sagen wie deser Barcodeleser funktioniert, bzw. wo ich Infos herbekomme und wie ich ihn ins Programm integrieren kann?

Danke!

Christian


----------



## lorenz2512 (29 April 2005)

Hallo,
was für ein Barcodeleser??? Also das ist wohl deine Anlaufstelle für Barcode-SPS, da kannst Du Handbücher, Beispiele und mal eine Übersicht bekommen.
http://www.sick.de/de/de.html
mfg
dietmar


----------



## SPS Markus (29 April 2005)

...schon mal hier nachgelesen?

http://www.sps-forum.de/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=3196

Ist vielleicht für dich auch interessant.

Markus


----------

